# Replacement Air Con Remotes



## Angie Robin (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Fairly recently bought an apartment on the Hacienda Riquelme Golf Resort near Sucina, Murcia Region, part of the old Polaris world group of resorts, and have found that all of the air conditioning remotes are missing!

We have one Kentto AS-12CR4SVCUL which was installed in many of the properties when they were being built and two Daitsu ASD9U2 which I believe were retro fitted (but I think lots of owners installed the same type in the bedrooms)

I have tried to buy one of these Universal Remotes from Eroski but I can't seem to get it to work.

Without these remotes, we can't rent out the apartment so this is quite important to resolve for us. The managing company (Resortalia) are not able to assist.

If anyone knows where I can get replacement remotes or knows of a good local air conditioning repair/service company that I could contact, I would be really grateful.

Thanks
Angie


----------

